# Women Wearing Men's Watches



## Pudgey (Oct 12, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed a fashion starting for women wearing mens luxury watches....? 

Seen a couple of things on TV lately with women wearing Men's watches! In one case the girl had the watch worn over her sleve as I guess the bracelet was a bit too big. May be this has been going on for ages and I just haven't noticed???


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Pudgey said:


> Has anyone else noticed a fashion starting for women wearing mens luxury watches....?
> 
> Seen a couple of things on TV lately with women wearing Men's watches! In one case the girl had the watch worn over her sleve as I guess the bracelet was a bit too big. May be this has been going on for ages and I just haven't noticed???


You'll set Toshi off................. his 710 took a liking to his watches about 6 months ago.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I remember seeing Philippa Forrester presenting some show or other and she was wearing what looked like a Seiko diver with pepsi bezel / rubber strap. Since then, I noticed more women wearing men's watches. I'm with Chris; no woman is getting her hands on any of my watches. Unless they are promising certain favours


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I need to get some new pics

Big M wears mine now and again, the only minor problem is that she has no sense of value and I find them lying in a pile of watches on her dressing table

:cry2:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Yep - my 710 wears mid size mens watches. She would wear full size but her arms are so thin she wouldn't be able to lift them high enough to tell the time.

See plenty around this area though.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> I need to get some new pics
> 
> Big M wears mine now and again, the only minor problem is that she has no sense of value and I find them lying in a pile of watches on her dressing table
> 
> :cry2:


her arm is well hairy bond h34r:


----------



## Pudgey (Oct 12, 2008)

Is this something new then or have I just been blind to it?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

potz said:


> I find it can be quite sexy, just like women in men's shirts,


Yes, but only a shirt. Not with dungarees and doc martins


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Lilli allen can regulary be seen wearing a sub


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

posh does and whats gerrards bird called??? she wears one as well


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

I watched something on Channel 4 this morning about Lily Allen and she was wearing a Rolex Sub Date.

She looked great and the watch looked great :naughty:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > I need to get some new pics
> ...


Yep

I use Veet hence why mine is nice and smooth and hers isn't :lol: :lol:


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

I went for a dinner recently where one woman was wearing a Monaco (black-dial chrono, not the ladies' one) and another had a Royal Oak Offshore - she was about 70.  I'm surprised she could lift the bloody thing.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

potz said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


 :feminist_en:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

One woman I work with has a full sized Speedmaster and it looks quite good.

One of the female sales reps has a bi metal Rolex and it looks a little out of place because she is really really skiny. she also has not had the bracelt adjusted so its really loose and it flops around like a bangle


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

catflem said:


> Pudgey said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else noticed a fashion starting for women wearing mens luxury watches....?
> ...


I saw the black monster in the flesh today and can assure you his 710 would not be able to pick it up yet alone wear it, she could use the strap to hold her skirt up the buckle is huge.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

My 710 wears a 40mm+ Alpha auto. Suppose to be a guys watch but what man would want a watch with a mo pearl face and diamonds round it?


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Mrs Dick wear my IWC Edsion! Well now hers! LOL Least I can do giving the poor girl a last name like Dick!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

TV presenter Philippa Forrester wearing man's diver's watch. Additional lewd comments welcome / inevitible! :lol:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Running_man said:


> TV presenter Philippa Forrester wearing man's diver's watch. Additional lewd comments welcome / inevitible! :lol:


She would look much better with just the watch on, it would stand out more


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm amazed you lot even noticed the woman rather than try and identify the watch


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I think women wearing mens watches looks great if it's done properly


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Have you noticed that most women take off their jewellery when they get out of the arena?

I love the female attitude to trinkets. Here today and unfashionable in the blink of an eye (or mood). :lol:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Stan said:


> Here today and unfashionable in the blink of an eye (or mood). :lol:


:yes:

The 710 often complains that she has no clothes. When I point out the 2 wardrobes full of her barely worn things in the spare room she mentions how they're so out of fashion now. 

I suppose you wait long enough and everything comes back into fashion again.

Not that I understand fashion you understand. I'm wearing a pair of jeans that are rapidly developing a good sized hole in the crotch area and i'm wondering how much longer I can keep them before i'm arrested for indecent exposure. They're comfortable though and surely that's what matters.

I've really wandered off topic now haven't I.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

potz said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed that most women take off their jewellery when they get out of the arena?
> ...


In more ways than we might imagine.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> I think women wearing mens watches looks great if it's done properly


Yes hot women looker hotter with mens watches and shirts on... Munters always look like munters, and munters with mens watches and shirts on look like muff divers...

:lol:


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

I was just discussing this topic with my 810 last night. I let her try my Tag 2000 on and it looked quite good on her (as this particular model is not very big for a gent's size). She actually has the female version herself!

I think (certain) men's watches look good on women! Noticed that chick of Watchdog had one on on 'Come Dine With Me' on channel 4 last night.... Julia Bradbury is it???


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't know - give them the vote & they think they can drive cars, have jobs and now wear our watches - where will it all end? 



Parabola said:


> [Munters always look like munters, and munters with mens watches and shirts on look like muff divers...


 :lol:



BGM said:


> I was just discussing this topic with my 810 last night.


What's an 810? - Must be the delux version


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Andy Tims said:


> I don't know - give them the vote & they think they can drive cars, have jobs and now wear our watches - where will it all end?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, mines the 710 but just that bit better!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

potz said:


> BGM said:
> 
> 
> > Andy Tims said:
> ...


Oh your gonna pay for that.........







:lol:

Over in fairy land (well thats what us in engineering call the design studio :lol: ) its full of bloody Pannies and Tags.....and the biggest are usually worn by the women....sorry I should call them girls I guess as they also dress like children too! :lol:

And on this side of the fence there is a large contingent of Omega and Rolex worn....and I am totally sure it is more to do with decent solid appreciation of good mechanical design rather than the name.

Then again we do an awful lot of business in China now :huh:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

potz said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


Bugger....sorry to hear that Chris.....well only sorry if you are of course.....otherwise good luck and up hers! :lol:

Your right though.....humour works either way....and tends to keep us all sane in adversity.


----------



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

Wont let my wife wear my watches as she has destroyed all the ones i have bought for her!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm interested to know WHY they are wearing mens watches.

What are they trying to say!!! :blink:

It'll be boiler suits and flat caps next


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Griff said:


> I'm interested to know WHY they are wearing mens watches.
> 
> What are they trying to say!!! :blink:
> 
> It'll be boiler suits and flat caps next


Just add a tool box and the picture will be complete. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

It's more than just fashion, though....

My late Aunt (who would now be in her 80's if she were still alive) always wore a man's watch as she saw no sense in straining your eyes just to tell the time. To her the tiny dials and hands on a typical women's watch were a complete nonsense and totally impractical. I have to say that I agree with her.

Rob


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

potz said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested to know WHY they are wearing mens watches.
> ...


Really? I have always been under the impression that ALL women have "tool boxes" the secret is trying to get your tool into them! :tongue2: :lol:


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

its ridiculous they will want the vote next


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It's ridiculous they got it..........they put Thatcher in  h34r:


----------

